# Murder of Goby



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

my Diamond Watchmen Goby Died Today At The Hands Of Hermit Crabs. We Did A Water Change And After The Water Cleared Up I Saw His Gill,Fin, And Tail Getting Attacked By Hermits....I TriedTo Save Them But The Damage Was Done...Now ThereAre No Fish...


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beauty. . .*hugs*


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

It was so sad to watch


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww. man I'm so sorry! I feel like I remember when you added that fish. I love goby's :-(


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow so sorry about your loss.

I've seen hermit crabs kill a few things, other hermits and snails, but I've never seen them take down a fish! Did the water change spook him into submission? Or was he hit by a falling rock? Well of course you did say the water was cloudy so whatever happened to him we wont ever know.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah...I really liked him too :/ We don't have anything like that now...I tainted my fish tank by adding waaay too much garlic and it collapsed. everyone died. I was able to ssave the nassarus snails, regular onees, some hermit crabs, and my fire shrimp (after proclaiming him dead) by getting unused seawater we use for water changes and adding a bubble thing to it. After that massacre fish kept dying until we got it stable again...and when the fish died..the nassarus and the hermit crabs feasted...it was pretty depressing. One hermit crab even moved into a dead snail shell and is gigantic. Now they are laid back because before i fed the fish one mysis cube every two days, now i feed one every day. I am updating my fish tank thread if you would like to know more


----------

